# How to dissemble a Curtis Hawk in seven steps



## Tieleader (Aug 19, 2021)

A series of Air Ministry photos from October, 1940 . Enjoy!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2021)

Very helpful. Was wondering how I was going to pack all these hawks for Christmas.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 23, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Very helpful. Was wondering how I was going to pack all these hawks for Christmas.


same process in reverse to unpack all those buried Spitfires...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 23, 2021)

Just like the Haynes car maintenance manuals which provided "step by step" details on how to perform any maintenance task on the subject vehicle. Unfortunately, they often assumed a certain level of knowledge (e.g. "Step 1: Remove engine"). Really helpful!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Master_Ale_88 (Aug 23, 2021)

I like a lot original technical documents! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Juanita (Aug 23, 2021)

Great stuff! 
I hadn't seen those photos before. Just finished illustrating a book on the Hawk 75 family (published by European Airways publications) and those photos would have been a handy reference.
Thanks for sharing

Juanita

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

